

Test CSS for Harsh Widget Environments? - epi0Bauqu

Does anyone know of (or have) some test CSS that simulates a ridiculously harsh widget environment, e.g. sets all the possible CSS properties to crazy values?
======
noodle
could give this a try

    
    
      * { outline: 1px dotted red }
      * * { outline: 1px dotted green }
      * * * { outline: 1px dotted orange }
      * * * * { outline: 1px dotted blue }
      * * * * * { outline: 1px solid red }
      * * * * * * { outline: 1px solid green }
      * * * * * * * { outline: 1px solid orange }
      * * * * * * * * { outline: 1px solid blue }
    

and tack on whatever other craziness you want to test.

